# Rhode Island Cubers



## ptm0123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive been cubing for a while but only know four or five cubers. I'm hoping that through this I can hopefully meet some more cubers near me and help others meet cubers near them. I'm in Rhode Island personally


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 22, 2013)

Related link:

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


----------



## ptm0123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah I've tried that and the cubers on there I try to get in touch with but I haven't been able to


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 22, 2013)

You can search the Local Cubing Groups subforum to see if there are cubers near you, or start a thread (if there isn't an existing one for your area) so that others can find you.

I've moved your thread there.


----------



## myung97 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm starting college in a month and I'll be moving up to Rhode Island. 
I know there's cubers in Massachusetts and other states in the area but I just want to know if there's anyone around Providence so there could potentially be meetups and competitions organized in the area. 

Thanks!


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Aug 20, 2015)

myung97 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm starting college in a month and I'll be moving up to Rhode Island.
> I know there's cubers in Massachusetts and other states in the area but I just want to know if there's anyone around Providence so there could potentially be meetups and competitions organized in the area.
> ...



You can always check the cubingusa website- there are 4 cubers registered- me included.


----------



## TheRICuber (Oct 7, 2015)

I am in RI, and everyone in this state is near providence!


----------

